# Can you take orals like Winstrol all at once or is it better to spread the dose?



## Branchos (Aug 26, 2013)

Would be much easier if I could just take 50 in the morning


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

spread it out for stable blood levels


----------



## Branchos (Aug 26, 2013)

Tekken said:


> spread it out for stable blood levels


People say the same thing about injecting long esters twice a week, for stable blood levels. Yet I also hear a lot that it really doesn't matter, wouldnt the same apply to orals?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Either/or has advantages. Taking it all at once will give a higher blood concentration [a spike if u will] of the steroid. Spreading the dose will give a more stable blood level as @Tekken has said.

If I was training in the am I'd take the 50mg in one dose....


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> Either/or has advantages. Taking it all at once will give a higher blood concentration [a spike if u will] of the steroid. Spreading the dose will give a more stable blood level as @Tekken has said.
> 
> If I was training in the am I'd take the 50mg in one dose....


taking orals like winny/var/dbol etc pre-workout will have no impact on your workout tho. Only orals like halo will do this which is why i suggest spreading it out


----------



## Branchos (Aug 26, 2013)

So 2 in the morning, 1 during the day and 2 in the evening would work?


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Tekken said:


> taking orals like winny/var/dbol etc pre-workout will have no impact on your workout tho. Only orals like halo will do this which is why i suggest spreading it out


The full concentration of the steriod is present in the blood stream in the hours post workout. This is the advantage i speak of


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> The full concentration of the steriod is present in the blood stream in the hours post workout. This is the advantage i speak of


ah then yeh i agree. i always laugh when people take their orals before a workout for "better pumps" or "more strength" tho


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Branchos said:


> Would be much easier if I could just take 50 in the morning


It will make very little difference in terms of gains mate...I would up your winny dose to at least 75mg tho.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Tekken said:


> ah then yeh i agree. i always laugh when people take their orals before a workout for "better pumps" or "more strength" tho


Totally disagree with this mate tbh. I get much better strength and pumps when taking 50mg dbol pre w/out than spreading throughout the day...this is my personal experience anyway, although I have no science to back it up. And to say dbol pre w/out doesn't give these benefits would have to mean the massive pumps myself and many others get from water based dbol pre w/out is all in our imagination?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Branchos said:


> Would be much easier if I could just take 50 in the morning


If you want to take it all at once then make sure you take it around your workouts. Otherwise, splitting the dose to an AM/PM is better.

I personally go with something 25mg am 25mg pm. When i use winny its at the end of a cycle as a bridge so am not relying on it to do amazing things for me just carry me over until the long esters are out of my system and prevent cortisol build up.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Tekken said:


> ah then yeh i agree. i always laugh when people take their orals before a workout for "better pumps" or "more strength" tho


Mate they have very short half lives, taking them pre workout will work. Not as fast as suspension injections but they will work.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> Mate they have very short half lives, taking them pre workout will work. Not as fast as suspension injections but they will work.


50mg dbol 2 hours pre w/out makes a BIG difference!!


----------



## Branchos (Aug 26, 2013)

stuey99 said:


> It will make very little difference in terms of gains mate...I would up your winny dose to at least 75mg tho.


First time using it and I'm only using it for 5-6 weeks as a kickstart for test/tren


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

funkdocta said:


> Mate they have very short half lives, taking them pre workout will work. Not as fast as suspension injections but they will work.


there a studies that show there is no strength changes from taking orals pre-workout opposed to throughout the day. unfortunately i dont have links so you will probably not consider that a valid point tho


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Tekken said:


> there a studies that show there is no strength changes from taking orals pre-workout opposed to throughout the day. unfortunately i dont have links so you will probably not consider that a valid point tho


Of course I consider it valid bro, I have no resan to doubt you so proof these studies exist isn't necessary.

What I will say tho, is that what I personally feel and experience will always come first no matter how many studies tell me otherwise. 50mg dbol pre w/out, whether it be oral or injectable, definitely has it's advantages for me...I suppose it's possible it's placebo, but either way it works for me.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Tekken said:


> there a studies that show there is no strength changes from taking orals pre-workout opposed to throughout the day. unfortunately i dont have links so you will probably not consider that a valid point tho


your correct i wont 

here is an experiment for you... buy some methyltren tabs... take one an hour before your workout then tell me what you think


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

funkdocta said:


> your correct i wont
> 
> here is an experiment for you... buy some methyltren tabs... take one an hour before your workout then tell me what you think


methyltren is an exception, same with halo as i stated, i just grouped all those extremely potent and harsh orals instead of individually listening them all


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Tekken said:


> ah then yeh i agree. i always laugh when people take their orals before a workout for "better pumps" or "more strength" tho


Yes mate but irl I'm actually in your camp on this atm as I'm running winny and splitting it in 2 doses lol


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Further to this discussion however I have noticed that if certain orals are taken too close to bedtime one can feel one heart beating harder and insomia can occur. Dbol is known to raise dopamine levels as do many stimulant drugs so I do believe timing ones dosing schedule to include a oral dose pre- workout has benefits.


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

I always prefer 25mg twice a day personally.


----------

